# off-loading shows



## wliu (Dec 26, 2005)

I have 2 DTivos zipped up and connected. I also have a spare DSR7000, which I would like to put in a 500GB hard disk and use it as an archive box, off-loading shows from my other 2 DTivos. The DSR7000 will not be connected to a TV, whats the best way to transfer shows to it? Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

mrv.


----------



## wliu (Dec 26, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> mrv.


With MRV, I could pull shows to the DSR7000 from my other 2 DTivos, but since its not connected to a TV, how would I do that? Could I push the shows to the DSR7000 from the other DTivos, or use a web interface? I do have TWP on all of them.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

nope you'll have to have some sort of tv screen.
The other way to do it is NOT allowed to be discussed here check on ddb for another type of FTP.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

here is what I do, I too have a 500GB tivo I use to record all my tv show and I have a 40GB tivo I use as the client the 500GB is the server the 40GB is the client and I use MRV to get the shows off the 500GB tivo on to the 40GB tivo to watch.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

If money is no object, get a Slingbox and attach it to the output of the "archival" TiVo. Then you can see the "TV screen" of the TiVo from any PC, operate the TiVo remotely, and transfer any program to it.

A Slingbox is about $200 street price, so an old TV is definitely cheaper, but a Slingbox is way smaller and more convenient. Plus the Slingbox has lots of other uses.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

lee espinoza said:


> here is what I do, I too have a 500GB tivo I use to record all my tv show and I have a 40GB tivo I use as the client the 500GB is the server the 40GB is the client and I use MRV to get the shows off the 500GB tivo on to the 40GB tivo to watch.


I would agree with lee here, use the 500GB machine as the one that does all the recording, and the others as clients.


----------

